#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Extract to Excel from Word Document with track change mode

## ShailShin

Hi All,

I have an requirement to extract the contents from the word document which is in table format to excel...
The case is:
Word document content in table format.. there were four columns A,B,C & D.
column D contains the texts with track change mode on, that is the text inserted and deleted with strike mark.
In excel, i have to copy the column C contents as it is, Column D contents without track change accept, column D contents with track change accept.

Can you please provide any references to achieve this?

Thanks in Advance,
ShailShin

----------


## macropod

Is this just for one table in one Word document? If so, simply accept the changes, then do the copy to Excel. If you don't want to permanently accept the changes to the document, simply close it without saving.

----------


## ShailShin

Hi,

yes, this is only for one table. Will try with the mentioned options.

Thanks,
ShailShin

----------


## ShailShin

Hi,

I have tried with the below mentioned code from other references....
This does the copy from word table data to excel without track changes on.
However, i have requirement to copy only two columns C & D data from word table to excel where in excel the columns will be C D E here, D without track change E with track change accepted  



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Thanks,
ShailShin

----------


## macropod

Cross-posted at: http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...?forum=worddev
For cross-posting etiquette, please read *FORUM RULE 8*: http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html

----------

